
How Disney is turning women from across the company into coders - craigkerstiens
https://www.fastcompany.com/40576156/most-creative-people-2018-nikki-katz-disney
======
chrisbennet
I wonder if Disney will replace them with outsourced workers if their
upskilled workers demand market salaries?

[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-world-
replaces...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-world-
replaces-250-tech-800303)

